# Missing account number



## carls247 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi all,

Filling out FBARs for the Streamlined Filing Compliance Procedure, have all the details of accounts from 2012 onwards. 

However, my 2010 and 2011 savings accounts were an old Ing Direct account, and i have no details on this whatsoever. I've tried to call Barclays who now own them, but they can't access it, can't help at all except tell me the account is probably closed now as i haven't used it for years.

What do I do without an account number to include?

Thanks


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Try trolling through your old emails. 

Sometimes account numbers are on correspondence... things like notifications of balance transfers, that online statements are available, account setup or other significant changes like interest rates. Might be a long shot.


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

If it was me I'd forget about it.


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

Do you owe any tax? If not, you might want to consider giving Streamlined a miss and just backfile four years of FBARs (2012, 2013, 2014, 2015), then file now for 2016 and, next year, for 2017. No need to mention dead account.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you really can't find the account numbers, I'd just drop the accounts from the listings. If you can't find them, then chances are, neither can the Treasury Department. The "serious" enforcement of FATCA (meaning when the banks had to start reporting accounts to the IRS) didn't really start until 2014 anyhow, so it's not like they're going to have much of anything to run your back filings against.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

